# Jim the Bearded Dragon!



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He is a German Sandfire cross... Four years old!!! And what a character! I have never met a scaley that has such personality.. Until I met Jim. :lol: he bobs his head at you, tastes everything (Jim! That's not food! Put that down! Don't go in there! Spit that out! Stop taunting the other animals!)

You could say he is like a child :lol:
He is so friendly, loves car rides and loooooves mealworms :roll:


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

He's awesome!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks! Took him to the pet store and they were surprised how well taken cared of he was plus how yellow he was. They also mentioned (since they buy them and know their stuff) he is actually high quality.... Worth 300 by himself :lol: then Jim decided he did not want to be held so I made him walk to the car lol


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I've never been interested in any type of reptilian pets but this guy could make me change my mind


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Beardies are cool. We used to have one who would tease the cat and when you'd let him out and he was feeling frisky he would run and hide under the chest of drawers and bite anyone who stuck their hand in there. 

They are great little characters, and I was quite sad when our Bob passed away.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Registereduser lol my friend got over disliking him when she met him 

Awww too bad Bob passed away.... They are characters.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

How do you manage to feed him mealworms and such? O_0 Those reptiles cost a lot especially if you have to feed them live food and their heat bulbs.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

AHH he's gorgeous!! He looks like a cheeky fellow - so beautiful!


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I've always been tempted to get a bearded dragon. This thread isn't helping any at all! XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

How I feed mealworms: starting off with a few hundred (4.00 per hundred) using a shallow and wide bin I feed the wormies oatmeal, fruit and veggies to gut stuff them. Also encourages breedingm beetles get their own container with wood and such for the eggs to cling to. He is fed 30 mealies a day - so 100 only lasts 4 and some days. It does get pricey!! Bulk is better too... And cheaper. 

Believe it or not, their diet is not supposed to be mostly insects. It is mostly fruits greens! Lettuce he loves although has no value... He LOVES strawberries and LOVES LOVES LOVES sweet potato.

As for the bulbs... We have a 50 watt sun glo and a red light for night. They do not really need that night light though... Just keep the temperature decent.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

yup that sounds like a beardie! lol. Such characters. Most people underestimate the will power and the personality in those guys. My friend had one that was about a foot long he loves to eat peas lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol Jim prefers live food so we have to trick him...stick a live bug on his lettuce and he is all over it xD kinda like a picky child.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

hahaha. Peas roll around he might chase them and think their alive. You could chop up all sorts of veggies real small and then mix the live bugs in with it. That way he has to eat veggies to get to the bugs


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That is a good idea!! Thanks lol.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Not a problem. I'm kinda a pet fanatic and even if I haven't had them I try to read on how to care for them lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That is good lol. My ex roomie said to squish Jim into a 30 and ALWAYW have the red light on, no sun glow. -sigh- that is also the guy who wanted Jim to sell him for the cage. Nuh uh. MY Jim  If I so decided to use a 80 gallon for Jim so be it. Overkill or not I don't treat my animals like poo. My *ex* roomie keeps desert iguanas in a 30 gallon TUB. Like a breeder does. He is not a breeder, just an idiot. Also another reason we have a snake from him because she escaped and we found her chillin like a villian after he moved. ....


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh yeah the little corn snake right? Yeah that guy sounds ignorant. My sister was a vet tech for a while so I kinda learned a bit from her too. She also had a pet African Pygmy Goat for 6 years. He was a therapy animal for her when she became allergic to cats/dogs because of chemo (she had breast cancer). He was spoilt! I've never known a more spoiled animal ever! (although my bunny is pushing it). Being potty trained and crate trained he had full run of the house, slept in bed with her (if he had to go potty in the middle of the night he'd go in his kennel) would lounge on the couch with ya and knew a few tricks. He even got mcdonalds french fries every once in a while. But unfortunately he was diagnosed with leukemia and only lived to be 6. Talk about a character though!

so your beardie getting a 80 gal is just pampering compared to this guy's life lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Omg look at the dog "how come he gets to sleep on the couch?" :lol: 

Well there was a creamsicle female that got out because he did not take note of putting the lid on the tank on properlym found her in a box yesterday lol. So now we have two snakes a beardie AND we may get a cat... White with green eyes... Like... Tree leaf green. Then I have my fish.... LOL!! 

Another thing is that Jim is a breeder... But not many people want a bearded dragon at 80-200 dollars haha.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I do! lol. The ones I was looking into getting (it was either a snake or bearded dragon) were the orange fire. but we decided on snake lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ooo... Lol well I found a possible Lemon head cross... And a green morph lady.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

How much do they cost? It's because I always wanted a dog, and my dad said only if we have a backyard and if the house we're moving to has one. -_- I know EVERY pet takes time, money, and commitment. Even beardies live up to 20 years. That's like, more than some dogs can live. The only problems I have are with those mealworms and live bugs... Those just creep me out. I was always interested in reptiles. I wanted a Gecko but then my dad said sure, and then I said no it's OK. Geckos take far less room than Beardies. That's why he said yes, those Beardies are too big. If I don't have a dog, I always wanted a reptile. Snakes, too high risk of salmonella. Even escaping. Too big, too. *sigh* I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> How much do they cost? It's because I always wanted a dog, and my dad said only if we have a backyard and if the house we're moving to has one. -_- I know EVERY pet takes time, money, and commitment. Even beardies live up to 20 years. That's like, more than some dogs can live. The only problems I have are with those mealworms and live bugs... Those just creep me out. I was always interested in reptiles. I wanted a Gecko but then my dad said sure, and then I said no it's OK. Geckos take far less room than Beardies. That's why he said yes, those Beardies are too big. If I don't have a dog, I always wanted a reptile. Snakes, too high risk of salmonella. Even escaping. Too big, too. *sigh* I don't know what I'll do.



Actually any reptile can carry salmonella. The key is to have great husbandry. CLEAN YOUR HANDS. Never kiss your reptile and clean up after the reptile.  beardies cost 40-400 to buy with or without cage. 10 dollars per 100 watt bulb a month and the mealworms arent the staple diet  use tongs or tweezers to handle bugs lol.

Truthfully... A 40 is minimal for a beardie 50 is better. Also depends on morph and gender.. Females are generally smaller and German beardies can be massive!! And you are right... Every animal needs time care and has expenses. But Ifind beardies easier... No noise polution, low odor (if cleaned properly), friendly if raised and treated well...etc  best animal I have had lol.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

They really are magnificent creatures. Are they good companions? If I don't get a dog, I need a great companion. A breeder is a better place to get them, right? My Petsmart always has them. No Geckos. Maybe I need to ask my friend's dad. He builds things, like tables. He might build those exotic ones. ^^


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

He is too cool! Love how he rides!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah Jim shotguns rides lol.

As a companion...they are great. Sit on your lap, or chill infront of a window. Or wander around and taste all they can... Even you LOL. They have a huge personality. Truthfully breeders are as bad as the pet stores... When looking at a breeder's bearded dragons ask as many questions as possible... Even check out beardies from owners needing to sell. Ask what they feed if they have ever bitten and PICTURES and in PERSON is wht I recommend. Jim has gotten so much more color now since we got him... Look for activeness, response, and clean and healthy scales.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

So if the Beardie is healthy, I could buy it from a pet store? Including the living area, and I'll ask what they feed them. They're like juvenile in Petsmart. They're always on those wood things the bask. They're pretty small and cute. :3 Off to researching I go!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> So if the Beardie is healthy, I could buy it from a pet store? Including the living area, and I'll ask what they feed them. They're like juvenile in Petsmart. They're always on those wood things the bask. They're pretty small and cute. :3 Off to researching I go!


Lol only problem with babies... You cannot hold them. You will end up hurting them... A year old is a good age to get one I'd say. And remember to get a terrarium suitable for an adult... If you get a baby save up for a bigger enclosure.  

Good luck lol. 10 beardies were on kijiji in my area...


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Jim is very handsome! I rescued a 2 year old beardie in June. He isn't a any special morph, his growth is stunted and he has MBD of the jaw. I love him dearly though. Like you, I was amazed at how personable and interactive they are. I'm still working on socializing my boy, his name is Gizzy. He wasn't handled much. He did come with an awesome custom built 4'x2'x2' enclosure though. 

My guy loves Collard, Mustard and Dandelion greens. They are excellent stable foods too. Here is a website that I found to be extremely helpful in learning what foods are the most nutritious to feed. Also which foods to avoid or never feed.

http://www.beautifuldragons.com/Nutrition.html


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK. Jim is awesome BTw! Looks... Reptile-E Lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Lion!
ooo MBD....  poor thing. My ex roomie rescued an iguana with MBD, underweight and has mouth rot to a point it went out through her skin! Ick...


And thanks Lebron LOL.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

he's so handsome! 

lol. I always wanted a bearded dragon but I found out that they have special lighting requirement which I couldn't afford so I got a leopard gecko instead. I had my first leopard gecko for one year and died of parasites. I decided to buy another one to ease my heart. It was very very tiny and it got sick, I hand fed it till it eats on own. It survived and began to grow big and fat! Her name is Nemo. I thought she was a boy but till she got older. I won't change the name lol. it fits her and her colors! She's almost two years old cause her birthday is in the next month.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The only special lighting is UBV.  it is a bit more costly than your average bulb.... But Jim snoozes infront of windows and doors :lol:


----------

